# What Snake Is This?



## markannab (Aug 24, 2012)

News article: Can you identify this snake? | 3AW Neil Mitchell |


----------



## jase75 (Aug 24, 2012)

It's a Eastern Brown Snake.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought it sounded like a white lipped snake. The guy who rang it into 3AW yesterday said it had white lines around the jaw. The photo doesn't help me too much though. And I haven't ever seen a white lipped snake in the flesh before.


----------



## eipper (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry guys that is a white lip

Why ...... It's not an eastern brown as it is too robust for the length and there is no sign of markings on the nape or head. The head shape is also wrong (that I admit is hard to quantify).

Its not a copperhead due to colouration. Lowland copperheads have at least a colour shade split along the lower third and the head while in line with the body is not rounded but more chisel shaped. Body shape is wrong for a copperhead as well.

Cheers
scott


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 24, 2012)

Def a white lipped snake, they are relatively common down this way if you go looking. These guys are usually first to come out of brumation along with Copperheads. That is a fairly normal colour for this area, but I have also seen olive green, mustard yellow, brick red, grey and chocolate brown individuals.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 24, 2012)

I like one of the comments on 3AW though. Somebody identified it as an inland taipan :lol:


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

White lipped


----------

